# dvd player stops and starts.



## yamahall11e

I have a philips dvd player. Recently its been soppping and staring when playing a movie. It's not consistently doing it. Sme dvd's will play fine for 30 or 40 minutes and then it will start to act up. Some dvd's stick right from the beginning. I took it apart and cleaned the laser lens with a cotton swab and some alcohol. That didn't help. I'm thinking the problem is with the cogs that move the laser along the disc. Can new parts be acquired for them. I know dvd players are only cheap now. But this one will play the home burned movies and its hard to find one that will. Any help I can get will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
yamahall11e


----------



## yustr

You're obviously handy around electronics so you could contact Phillip but I'm guessing that would prove futile. I'm looking at my Phillips DVP3960 right now and trying to recall if it was $39 or 49$ a year and a half ago. Hardly worth Phillips' time to stock parts or fix at all. You could try to find a similar (identical would be better) used player and combine to make one working player. But again, most people probably just throw them out.

Sad but true. :sigh:


----------



## Molaker

You are probably due a new unit. As for playing the home videos, take 1 or 2 home videos with you to a DVD retailer and try them out on units you might be interested in. Also, are your home videos recorded on DVD+R or DVD-R discs? Many DVD players have problems with DVD-R. If yours are DVD-R, try recording a couple on DVD+R discs to take with you to the retailer and see if this makes any difference.


----------

